# Healthy Poo?



## Speedy_Tortoise (Jan 7, 2010)

What does healthy/unhealthy Russian tortoise feces look like?


----------



## Torts (Jan 7, 2010)

If the feces is hard in consistency then the tortoise is likely dehydrated. If the feces is too soft it could either be the result of feeding the tortoise too much of a certain food which may be too rich for their system. If the tortoise has runny stool on a regular basis, it could also mean that the tortoise has a parasite.


----------



## samstar (Jan 8, 2010)

Not to hard, not to soft


----------



## Madkins007 (Jan 8, 2010)

For a Red-foot it would be a fairly well-formed elongated pellet, greenish brown, with obvious fibers in it. (Mike Pingleton's "Red-foot Manual", etc.)


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 8, 2010)

I have always felt my Russians poop is nastier and bigger then I expected from her. It needs to be firm but not hard, and not runny...that probably isn't any help is it???


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 8, 2010)

How about an "Ideal Poop" photo thread? 

Sorted into species categories?

We all know we love poop threads on this forum!


----------



## fearlesshugo (Jan 8, 2010)

There should be stool pictures to show ppl what a health stool to a sick tort stool should look like .... So if any1 that can provide that it would be awsome.


----------



## Speedy_Tortoise (Jan 8, 2010)

fearlesshugo said:


> There should be stool pictures to show ppl what a health stool to a sick tort stool should look like .... So if any1 that can provide that it would be awsome.



That would be great!


----------

